# Hi from Utah



## WBRutland (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* cepark99. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

*welcome!!!!!!*


----------



## utahelk (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey..


----------



## markanthony (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello lady.. glad to see you follow suite, and post something up...


----------



## Utahfatboy (Mar 5, 2009)

you made it glad to see you here


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:

*Welcome to AT*


----------



## sherbear (Apr 28, 2010)

dont forget me....im here too and new to this archery talk stuff...lol


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## sherbear (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks....rycountryboy, i hope i figure out this web cite soon...there is so much stuff to look at. i cant keep track of everything...lol


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

sherbear said:


> dont forget me....im here too and new to this archery talk stuff...lol


:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* sherbear. Have fun here.


----------

